
Five States Are Considering Bills to Legalize the 'Right to Repair' Electronics - espek07
https://motherboard.vice.com/read/five-states-are-considering-bills-to-legalize-the-right-to-repair-electronics
======
merricksb
Discussed previously:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13465303](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13465303)

------
sschueller
Interesting but I hope it gets past and holds up.

There seems to be quite a push from Tesla to eliminate "the right to repair
cars" or make it not applicable to them. [1]

[1] [http://motherboard.vice.com/read/tesla-apple-right-to-
repair](http://motherboard.vice.com/read/tesla-apple-right-to-repair)

